# USB-Soundkarte per WUSB - möglich trotz isochroner Datenübertragung?



## TF.Rave (12. Februar 2010)

*USB-Soundkarte per WUSB - möglich trotz isochroner Datenübertragung?*

Tag Leute,
ich habe vor, mir für mein Laptop (Toshiba Satellite L500-164) eine USB-Soundkarte (ESI MAYA44 USB) zu kaufen.
Da ich die Kabel, die quer durchs Zimmer gespannt sind, auf ein Minimum reduzieren möchte, dachte ich, die 100€ für einen WUSB-Hub könnten sich lohnen.

Auf mehreren Seiten bin ich aber auf das Detail gestoßen, dass die WUSB-Hubs die isochrone Datenübertragung von Soundkarten, Webcams und co. nicht unterstützen.
Ist das ein generelles Problem von WUSB oder ist das Hub-spezifisch?

Zur Not kann ich auch damit leben, wenn vom Sofatisch ein USB-Kabel zum normalen Hub bei Verstärker und Co liegt, aber man versucht ja alles zu optimieren. 
Nebenfrage: USB 2.0 lässt sich mit kaskadierten Hubs oder Repeaterkabeln ganz gut verlängern. (Sodass das Kabel an der Wand entlang liegt.)
Würde _das_ den USB-Sound unterstützen?

EDIT: Kann es sein, dass ich das falsche Unterforum gewählt habe?
Es ist ja schließlich eine Frage zu WUSB und eher weniger zu Sound. 
Vielleicht kann ja ein Mod den Thread in den passenden Bereich verschieben.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Soundkarte per WUSB - möglich trotz isochroner Datenübertragung?*

Also, keine Ahnung, wie das genau ist, aber zumindest würdest Du da IMHO Latenzprobleme bekommen, also Soundverzögerungen. Und bei deiner Soundkarte müßte natürlich was aktives sein, also ein hub mit Netzteil, damit die Karte Strom hat - dann haste auch wieder ein zusätzliches Kabel im SPiel.


----------



## TF.Rave (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Soundkarte per WUSB - möglich trotz isochroner Datenübertragung?*

Wenn der Hub eine Stromversorgung braucht, ist das ja kein Problem.
Da, wo die USB-Soundkarte liegen soll, liegen ja sowieso viele Kabel rum:
Hinter den HiFi- und TV-Racks. 

Ein USB-Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung ist praktisch schon eingeplant.
Das einzig unschöne wäre das USB-Kabel zwischen dem Hub und dem Notebook, dass auf dem Sofatisch steht.
Ich hätte eben die Wahl zwischen einem normalen Hub, oder einem WUSB-Hub.
Wenn die Latenzprobleme so groß sind, muss ich wohl das eine Kabel tolerieren.
Zum Glück bin ich nicht verheiratet^^ Dann bin ich wenigstens der einzige, der sich daran stören _darf _!


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Soundkarte per WUSB - möglich trotz isochroner Datenübertragung?*

also ich hab hier nen 5 meter repeater Kabel liegen

laut hersteller soll man bis zu 5 davon in reihe schalten können

also 25 Meter sollten drin sein 

habs bei zack-zack.eu gekauft


----------



## Wifox (14. Februar 2010)

*WUSB Hub mit Unterstützung für isochrone Datenübertragung*

Wer sich mehr mit dem Thema Wireless USB auseinandersetzen möchte sollte einen Blick in den WUSB Blog werfen. Dort gibt es regelmäßig neue Informationen über Produkte und Weiterentwicklungen zum neuen Standard.

Für den Anschluss von einer USB Soundkarte kann ich den IOGEAR GUWH204KIT WUSB Hub (USA) empfehlen. Desweiteren gibt es inzwischen verschiedene Lösungen welche auf Wireless USB basieren und Audio/ Video Unterstützung gleich "onboard" haben. Siehe dazu Toshiba Wireless Docking Station (USA) oder von Q-Wave den Wireless USB A/V Extender mit HDMI (UK). Demnächst wird es auch von Fujitsu eine ähnliche Lösung für Deutschland geben.


----------

